# ** AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series Owners Club **



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2011)

*hothardware.com/articleimages/Item1602/amd-radeon-hd-6900-series.jpg

[gs]0AoZC34WCyRnydGhpTGFmNi1IRGdiRkx3OTRxN2ZiU3c[/gs]​
*All those who own a 6990, 6970 or 6950 post a MSI Afterburner or GPU-Z screenshot along with a pic of your card with name slip.
Then add your entry here.*

*GPU-Z Download - *
techPowerUp! :: Downloads

*MSI Afterburner Download -*
MSI Afterburner

*Discuss your queries about these cards, or SHOW OFF here *


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/nAxjp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FmULV.png (I guess this should work too )


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe these are enough proof!


----------



## Sarath (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Sapphire HD6970. 



Spoiler



Will post pics and results as soon as I figure out what GPU-Z is 

Update: 21.1.2011

I am not allowed to use my PC till end of this year. So come new year and I will edit and update this post with the proofs available. In case I am not eligible to add my name to the list without proof then kindly delete my name. But since I got the HD6970 based on suggestions at TDF, the only proof I have is my thread in the siggy or here >*goo.gl/RvcEN

Coming up: 1.1.2012 > GPU-Z screen shot and some painfully detailed pics of my gfx. 



Picture: watermarked. Forgot to put a paper slip 
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC01512.jpg

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/01/22/6ut.png


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Ever used cpu-z? it's same as it gives details of ur gpu as simple as that


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 19, 2011)

guys currently i did not  have any cam so please wait for the pics


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 20, 2011)

And what is this club all about.....


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 20, 2011)

show off 

2x6770 count as a 6950?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is my proof guys.. just waiting for the cam then i will give u some nice pics of my gear.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have a Sapphire HD6970.
> 
> Will post pics and results as soon as I figure out what GPU-Z is
> 
> ...



thats enough proof in that link 



SuperH3art said:


> And what is this club all about.....



Discuss your queries about these cards, or SHOW OFF here 



doomgiver said:


> show off
> 
> 2x6770 count as a 6950?



you need to have a 6950/6970/6990.



DARK KNIGHT said:


> Here is my proof guys.. just waiting for the cam then i will give u some nice pics of my gear.



added your entry. 


Here goes mine - 
*img824.imageshack.us/img824/3060/capturecmb.png
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/3114/pb210009.jpg
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/7752/pb210001.jpg


*UPDATE  - *
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/5853/capture3p.png


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 28, 2011)

guys just see the pics of my graphic card box . captured the pics from a 
VGA cam.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 29, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT they are fine for proof. 
but we want to see your beast


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's my card  
*i.imgur.com/fAu6J.jpg

*Edit adding GPUZ screenie

*i.imgur.com/KlaT9.png


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

Guys please wait for my graphic card pic , firstly i purchased my first android smartphone then i will show you the pics of my gear .


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/Xr1ap.jpg


*i.imgur.com/YTrKV.png


Sorry for the delay, Jas. And sorry for pic. I am a bad photographer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2011)

@rchi 
clocks? (GPU-Z)

@skud 
no problem. 

@DARK KNIGHT
waiting


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 3, 2011)

Added GPU-Z screenshot.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 3, 2011)

nice oc rchi.


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

OCed to 900/1325.

*i.imgur.com/4WLtth.png


It crashed after 4 hours of continuous gaming.  Looks like a little voltage bump is needed.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2011)

skud couple of things.   

nice oc. stability check with battlefield 3 or bad company 2(most taxing - upriver mission).  forget kombustor etc.
standard voltage for 6950 is 1.1v not 1.094v. 
trixx win7 gadget displays 0.900v at idle and 1.100v at load. 
gpuz in my case doesnt display VDDC. any solution. sapphire trixx utility displays it. 
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/8747/capture6uk.png
many options are missing from my gpu-z?

and nice temps.

and something is limiting your dirt 3 scores. 
check this - 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...-temperatures-overclocking-2.html#post1460086


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> skud couple of things.
> 
> nice oc. stability check with battlefield 3 or bad company 2(most taxing - upriver mission).  forget kombustor etc.
> standard voltage for 6950 is 1.1v not 1.094v.
> ...




Don't have BF3 of BC2 installed.  Tested with Metro 2033. And GPU-Z shows the volts as 1.094V whereas Trixx shows it as 1.100V. Don't know what's the mystery behind this. Temp looks good because of weather, it was well below 20C at that time. 

And that something limiting my Dirt3 scores may be the C2Q 9550 or the platform in general, don't know.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2011)

Q9550 shouldn't do that. 
if you see this - 
Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart : Best Gaming CPUs For The Money: November 2011
its little better than my x4 635. 

revert memory to 1250 and see.


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

Tested. No change virtually. May be due to DDR2 RAM, anyway doesn't matter.  Metro is running smoothly at highest settings with AAA, fps data may say a different story.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2011)

skud you benched at ultra and 8xMSAA?


----------



## Skud (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, any tweaks needed?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 12, 2011)

skud you forced AF from amd control panel or using MLAA etc?


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2011)

Nah, 4x MSAA gives a result of around 65 fps.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 13, 2011)

dont know then, skud.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally uploaded my card's pic and GPU-Z 

OT: Did the forum just change or is it me?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...n-hd-6900-series-owners-club.html#post1529250


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 23, 2012)

How many of bought the card with their earned money, go create a poll.
Caste system even with GPUs!!!
Tomorrow somebody will create a "iphone 4s owners club".
No offence to anybody, its just that i don't feel very good about this club.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

This club is not for throwing your weight around. Basically if you are screwed up, you know now whom to bother and whom not too.

Similarly like the example you gave, ip4s club might have discussions about features that others might have missed out and may help people fully utilise the money they have spent on their gadgets. Also a nice get away from fanboys such as nVIDIA is better or Android is better etc etc...


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2012)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> How many of bought the card with their earned money, go create a poll.
> Caste system even with GPUs!!!
> Tomorrow somebody will create a "iphone 4s owners club".
> No offence to anybody, its just that i don't feel very good about this club.




Nothing wrong with an owners' club, its different than fan club.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 23, 2012)

@sarath & @skud
Maybe i am annoyed cause i don't have a gpu, well those who have should enjoy.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> How many of bought the card with their earned money, go create a poll.
> Caste system even with GPUs!!!
> Tomorrow somebody will create a "iphone 4s owners club".
> No offence to anybody, its just that i don't feel very good about this club.


We do have an iPhone and iPod Touch discussion thread.

We need such threads for organised discussions. What's the point of creating 5-6 threads if you face problem? We HD 6950/70 owners can discuss issues and problems at one place.


----------



## mrcool63 (Jan 23, 2012)

i have a 6950 2 gb dual fan dirt3 edition.. have not installed it yet.. can only give shot of card with name.. no gpuz.. is it enough..

how many of you have succeafully unlocked??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Finally uploaded my card's pic and GPU-Z
> 
> OT: Did the forum just change or is it me?
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...n-hd-6900-series-owners-club.html#post1529250



nice pic sarath.



mrcool63 said:


> i have a 6950 2 gb dual fan dirt3 edition.. have not installed it yet.. can only give shot of card with name.. no gpuz.. is it enough..
> 
> how many of you have succeafully unlocked??



will be fine. you can unlock with bios switch (luck matters)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149767-sapphire-hd-6950-1gb-unlocked-hd-6970-1gb.html

@ico
can you add some more space in signature. cant add too many links.


----------



## mrradeon6950 (Feb 6, 2012)

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/3018/sapphire1gb6950octo6970.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/5402/sapphirepost.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2012)

^nice!!!
which cpu cooler is that?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2012)

^^I think its *Thermaltake Frio OCK *


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2012)

^looks cool, where are these available in India?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^looks cool, where are these available in India?



Tirupati enterprise is the official distributer.Search in ebay.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2012)

^found -
Overclockers Zone


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2012)

Good.


----------



## mrradeon6950 (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah its a thermaltake frio ock. haha thanks. actually Im having problem with using sapphire trixx when I overclock it to 880/1375.


----------

